# how do you get the little name/description



## vg2424

how do you get the little name/description under a username in a thread? My username has "junior member" under it and i saw others with "senior member" but i saw others with phrases like "rather helpful" can i change my phrase to something i want to change it to and how did that person get it to say "rather  helpful" instead of "junior member" or something like that


----------



## alc112

You have Junior member because you only have 3 posts. When you get 30 you will be Member and with 100 you will be Senior Member


----------



## vg2424

yeah... thanks for the help but i still dont understand how some people got it to say... things like "rather helpful" i saw it in another thread i had posted earlier.


----------



## alc112

and the foreros who have Eg. "most helpful member... 2004" it's a title that the Administrator (Mr. Mike Kelogg) has put because they have done for example the funniest threar, the most helpful thread, the most poetic thread of the year 2004


----------



## vg2424

thanks a lot!


----------



## alc112

vg2424 said:
			
		

> thanks a lot!


 
You're welcome
and welcome to the forum!!
PD: Just in case Foreros means Forumers (we all  use foreros here)


----------



## lsp

alc112 said:
			
		

> and the foreros who have Eg. "most helpful member... 2004" it's a title that the Administrator (Mr. Mike Kelogg) has put because they have done for example the funniest threar, the most helpful thread, the most poetic thread of the year 2004


There was a little contest for 2004. Stick around and see if you can earn a 2005 title when the contest rolls around again at the end of this year!


----------



## vg2424

thanks a lot dude (working twords 30 posts)


----------



## jacinta

vg2424 said:
			
		

> thanks a lot dude (working twords 30 posts)



Hello, vg2424;

Yes, that is correct that you will become a member after 30 posts but those posts must be legitimate posts.  This is a serious language forum and its members use it to learn and study about languages.  This is not a chatboard so please limit your posts to true questions and help out by posting answers when you can and if it hasn't already been answered by someone else.

I say this because I have seen your posts multiply all over.  Ask your question once.  Then wait for a response.  Remember that there are real people behind keyboards answering these questions.  Your response may take a while.  If you continue to annoy people with your constant pushing of the submit button, they will stop responding to you or you can easily be asked to leave.  So, just be careful and treat this place with respect.


----------

